# IPv6 Google



## fz8975 (Jun 6, 2012)

IPv6 ? Google

its from google's homepage

I want to which ISPs in India provide IPv6 ?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 6, 2012)

Hathway provides IPv6


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 6, 2012)

Piyush said:


> Hathway provides IPv6



First time I'm hearing that any ISP provides IPv6 in India. 
I don't think any other ISP is providing IPv6.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 6, 2012)

IPv6 is slow because of tunneling


----------



## Vyom (Jun 6, 2012)

I never knew that there were not enough unique IP addresses to be shared among all the people of the world in IPv4 if we were to give one to each!  Or maybe I never cared to notice.

Anyway, IPv6 is the future. And Indian ISP's needs to prepare themselves.

Meanwhile this is reassuring: 

*i.imgur.com/hSubC.jpg


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 6, 2012)

^^ I think everyone gets that.


----------



## ico (Jun 7, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try this: *Test your IPv6.*


----------



## Desmond (Jun 7, 2012)

The government already has a plan to meet IPv6. Check here:

Ministry of Communication & information Technology

Don't know how much implemented so far.

Edit: I use Hathway, this is what I got:
*i.imgur.com/p6vkF.png


----------



## mrintech (Jun 7, 2012)

> Clearly the internet needs more IP addresses. How many more, exactly? Well, how about 340 trillion trillion trillion (or, *340,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000*)? That's how many addresses the internet's new "piping," IPv6, can handle. That's a number big enough to give everyone on Earth their own list of billions of IP addresses. Big enough, in other words, to offer the Internet virtually infinite room to grow, from now into the foreseeable future.



Looks great


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 7, 2012)

I told you guys, at the present scenario IPv6 is slow because of tunneling. Tunneling is the way to putting a IPv6 address in a IPv4 add. This process of conversion makes it slow even though your bandwidth is high.

IPv4 are enough because of NAT


----------



## ico (Jun 7, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> IPv4 are enough because of NAT


nope.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 7, 2012)

But its doing till now and next few years it will do


----------



## Flake (Jun 7, 2012)

I am using BSNL Broadband and this is what I got..


*img9.imageshack.us/img9/4034/ipv6medium.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mrintech (Jun 7, 2012)

Airtel IPv6 Connectivity Test:


*i.imgur.com/Dbo2b.png


----------



## Revolution (Jun 7, 2012)

Damn,mine showing "No IPv6 address detected".....


----------



## Vyom (Jun 7, 2012)

ico said:


> Try this: *Test your IPv6.*



I use MTNL. And here's what it shows: 

*i.imgur.com/pCBDO.jpg

Btw... I am using Google's DNS. So of course the DNS server is appearing to have IPv6 Internet access. I will check with MTNL's default DNS soon.

Update:
Well using MTNL's DNS I got this:
*"Your DNS server (possibly run by your ISP) appears to have no access to the IPv6 Internet, or is not configured to use it. This may in the future restrict your ability to reach IPv6-only sites."*

Looks like I will continue using Google's DNS!


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 7, 2012)

My Airtel Broadband:
*img821.imageshack.us/img821/8391/ipv6test.png

Nice to see Airtel guys providing both v4 & v6.


----------



## reddead (Jun 7, 2012)

no go for reliance


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 7, 2012)

No luck with MTNL as well


----------



## noob (Jun 8, 2012)

It is no way going to effect your net speed   so why care about it ?


----------



## mrintech (Jun 8, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> My Airtel Broadband:
> *img821.imageshack.us/img821/8391/ipv6test.png
> 
> Nice to see Airtel guys providing both v4 & v6.




No IPv6 on AirTel for me. Bhopal, Madhya Pradesh   




mrintech said:


> Airtel IPv6 Connectivity Test:
> 
> 
> *i.imgur.com/Dbo2b.png


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 9, 2012)

noob said:


> It is no way going to effect your net speed   so why care about it ?



Exactly!



mrintech said:


> No IPv6 on AirTel for me. Bhopal, Madhya Pradesh



I'm in Kolkata btw.


----------



## ALIEN'D (Jun 10, 2012)

Actually, all IPs which support 3G connectivity support IPv6, IPv6 is required to share data. An example - while downloading a torrent, check the logger - you would find that IPv6 is supported.


----------

